
AMA: Steven Skiena, CS Professor and Author of The Algorithm Design Manual - ra7
https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/7vxid2/i_am_steven_skiena_cs_professor_and_author_of_the/
======
qohen
The conclusion of Professor Skiena's answer to a question about tech
interviews[0]:

"When I had a startup company, all candidates we interviewed were amazed that
I never asked them algorithm questions! I wasn't hiring them to answer puzzle
questions, so why ask? And I am quite proud of the very good people we hired
at General Sentiment".

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/7vxid2/i...](https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/7vxid2/i_am_steven_skiena_cs_professor_and_author_of_the/dtvwxry/)

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
This is amusing considering his book is recommended by so many of the
whiteboard and assignment 'we only hire the rockstars' interviewers.

------
ludicast
Highly recommended for those looking to grasp discrete math at a deeper level:
[http://www3.cs.stonybrook.edu/~algorith/math-
video/](http://www3.cs.stonybrook.edu/~algorith/math-video/)

Skiena goes through the amazing Concrete Mathematics book (which he didn't
write). Warning - it is from the time when people used markers to write out
their lecture notes!

